# Wizards Player of the Game (2004-2005)



## MJG

Once again, first post will be used to how players do over the course of the season. This thread will also serve as a bit of a way to keep tabs on the season -- like last year I'll link to the game threads, but this time also to the box score and recap as well.

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=5 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=135><center><b>Player</b></center></td><td width=135><center><b>... of the Game</b></center></td><td width=135><center><b>Honorable Mention</b></center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Gilbert Arenas</center></td><td><center>35</center></td><td><center>30</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Steve Blake</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>3</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Damone Brown</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>2</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Kwame Brown</center></td><td><center>5</center></td><td><center>6</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Juan Dixon</center></td><td><center>4</center></td><td><center>9</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Jarvis Hayes</center></td><td><center>1</center></td><td><center>5</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Brendan Haywood</center></td><td><center>8</center></td><td><center>17</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Larry Hughes</center></td><td><center>18</center></td><td><center>29</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Antawn Jamison</center></td><td><center>9</center></td><td><center>30</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Jared Jeffries</center></td><td><center>1</center></td><td><center>10</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Anthony Peeler</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>3</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Laron Profit</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>2</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Michael Ruffin</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>5</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Etan Thomas</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>10</center></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## MJG

*11.3.04 - Wizards 103, Grizzlies 91* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Juan Dixon*: 28 points (11-20 FG, 2-5 3P, 4-4 FT), 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 5 steals, 1 block, 42 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 34 points (13-30 FG, 8-9 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 45 minutes
*Michael Ruffin*: 6 points (2-4 FG), 11 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 7 blocks, 39 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.4.04 - Wizards 103, Bobcats 96* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 19 points (6-14 FG, 2-6 3P, 5-5 FT), 7 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals, 36 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 24 points (10-22 FG, 4-5 FT), 3 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, 40 minutes
*Juan Dixon*: 15 points (5-7 FG, 2-3 3P, 3-3 FT), 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steals, 21 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.6.04 - Heat 118, Wizards 106* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 27 points (11-20 FG, 2-4 3P, 2-4 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 35 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 24 points (8-16 FG, 2-4 3P, 6-8 FT), 13 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 40 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 27 points (6-15 FG, 2-7 3P, 13-15 FT), 5 assists, 2 steals, 46 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.9.04 - Heat 103, Wizards 93* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 20 points (7-14 FG, 4-5 3P, 2-3 FT), 6 assists, 1 steal, 34 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Juan Dixon*: 12 points (4-10 FG, 2-3 3P, 2-2 FT), 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 22 minutes
*Anthony Peeler*: 13 points (6-8 FG, 1-2 3P), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 17 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.10.04 - Wizards 106, Magic 96* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 26 points (10-20 FG, 6-6 FT), 11 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 43 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 26 points (8-18 FG, 10-11 FT), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, 32 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 13 points (5-7 FG, 3-4 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 blocks, 23 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.13.04 - Cavaliers 105, Wizards 74* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 25 points (9-20 FG, 3-5 3P, 4-5 FT), 1 rebound, 2 assists, 2 steals, 34 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 10 points (4-8 FG, 2-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 7 blocks, 29 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 14 points (6-17 FG, 2-2 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block, 38 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.14.04 - Mavericks 122, Wizards 113* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Brendan Haywood*: 20 points (9-10 FG, 2-4 FT), 9 rebounds, 5 steals, 4 blocks, 40 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 23 points (8-16 FG, 7-8 FT), 6 rebounds, 8 assists, 4 steals, 38 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 23 points (8-18 FG, 1-3 3P, 6-7 FT), 9 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.17.04 - Wizards 110, Celtics 105* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 21 points (7-14 FG, 1-3 3P, 6-6 FT), 12 rebounds, 7 assists, 6 steals, 44 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Jared Jeffries*: 15 points (5-9 FG, 5-6 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, 35 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 25 points (8-25 FG, 2-7 3P, 7-7 FT), 5 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 47 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.20.04 - Wizards 97, Nets 86* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 27 points (9-17 FG, 2-4 3P, 7-8 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 39 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 22 points (7-14 FG, 2-3 3P, 6-9 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 5 steals, 36 minutes
*Jared Jeffries*: 8 points (3-5 FG, 2-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 32 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.23.04 - Wizards 102, Raptors 86* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 28 points (11-22 FG, 1-4 3P, 5-5 FT), 13 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals, 1 block, 41 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 26 points (10-23 FG, 3-8 3P, 3-4 FT), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 38 minutes
*Larry Hughes*: 20 points (7-21 FG, 3-5 3P, 3-4 FT), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 39 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.26.04 - Sixers 116, Wizards 114* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 27 points (11-19 FG, 2-4 3P, 3-5 FT), 15 rebounds, 1 assist, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 20 points (6-18 FG, 7-7 FT), 12 rebounds, 9 assists, 38 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 23 points (8-19 FG, 4-8 3P, 3-4 FT), 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 45 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.28.04 - Wizards 114, Raptors 109* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 33 points (11-21 FG, 1-5 3P, 10-15 FT), 10 rebounds, 10 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 52 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 22 points (10-15 FG, 2-4 FT), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 45 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 27 points (11-21 FG, 2-5 3P, 3-3 FT), 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 41 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.1.04 - Wizards 95, Nets 68* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 30 points (8-17 FG, 3-5 3P, 11-14 FT), 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 38 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 18 points (9-17 FG), 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 37 minutes
*Larry Hughes*: 15 points (4-16 FG, 1-4 3P, 6-8 FT), 4 rebounds, 9 assists, 4 steals, 32 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.3.04 - Wizards 114, Hawks 90* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 19 points (8-16 FG, 1-3 3P, 2-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 6 steals, 26 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 13 points (4-7 FG, 2-3 3P, 3-3 FT), 4 rebounds, 8 assists, 4 steals, 26 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 11 points (3-4 FG, 5-6 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 blocks, 26 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.4.04 - Wizards 95, Bulls 88* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 34 points (10-25 FG, 3-6 3P, 11-14 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 43 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 18 points (4-15 FG, 10-14 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 7 steals, 34 minutes
*Jared Jeffries*: 10 points (3-5 FG, 3-8 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 23 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.8.04 - Nuggets 111, Wizards 105* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 27 points (12-22 FG, 3-4 FT), 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 block, 42 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 28 points (10-20 FG, 4-10 3P, 4-5 FT), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 43 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 6 points (2-6 FG, 2-2 FT), 9 rebounds, 2 blocks, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.10.04 - Wizards 106, Knicks 104* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Brendan Haywood*: 17 points (6-9 FG, 5-12 FT), 14 rebounds, 1 steal, 4 blocks, 36 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 25 points (11-25 FG, 1-2 3P, 2-2 FT), 13 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 45 minutes
*Larry Hughes*: 18 points (6-12 FG, 6-8 FT), 5 rebounds, 9 assists, 3 steals, 37 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.12.04 - Wizards 88, Hornets 69* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Brendan Haywood*: 17 points (6-9 FG, 5-5 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 28 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 17 points (7-14 FG, 3-4 FT), 3 rebounds, 2 steals, 30 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 16 points (6-13 FG, 1-4 3P, 3-3 FT), 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 6 steals, 38 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.13.04 - Heat 106, Wizards 83* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Kwame Brown*: 16 points (6-9 FG, 4-5 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 block, 22 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Jarvis Hayes*: 7 points (3-6 FG, 1-2 3P), 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 19 minutes
*Jared Jeffries*: 5 points (2-3 FG, 1-2 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 block, 27 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.15.04 - Heat 98, Wizards 93* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 22 points (8-20 FG, 1-5 3P, 5-7 FT), 7 rebounds, 8 assists, 4 steals, 46 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 19 points (8-18 FG, 3-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 39 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 9 points (2-4 FG, 5-9 FT), 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks, 30 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.17.04 - Wizards 120, Lakers 116* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 37 points (11-25 FG, 1-6 3P, 14-15 FT), 6 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal, 50 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 33 points (15-21 FG, 3-6 FT), 5 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 44 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 22 points (9-21 FG, 1-3 3P, 3-4 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 42 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.18.04 - Suns 110, Wizards 96* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 25 points (11-17 FG, 3-4 3P), 9 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, 37 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 19 points (8-18 FG, 1-3 3P, 2-3 FT), 5 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 36 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 19 points (7-17 FG, 2-7 3P, 3-5 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 34 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.20.04 - Wizards 103, Warriors 101* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 29 points (8-13 FG, 2-6 3P, 11-16 FT), 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 37 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 25 points (10-18 FG, 1-2 3P, 4-6 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 38 minutes
*Anthony Peeler*: 10 points (3-4 FG, 1-1 3P, 1-2 FT), 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 13 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.21.04 - Kings 104, Wizards 93* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 22 points (8-17 FG, 4-11 3P, 2-3 FT), 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 41 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 19 points (8-20 FG, 3-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, 41 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 20 points (7-14 FG, 2-4 3P, 4-4 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 asssist, 2 blocks, 38 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.26.04 - Timberwolves 109, Wizards 74* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 21 points (7-13 FG, 2-5 3P, 5-5 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 36 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 13 points (6-11 FG, 1-2 FT), 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 38 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 8 points (4-10 FG), 6 rebounds, 32 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.27.04 - Wizards 106, Bobcats 87* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 20 points (7-12 FG, 1-2 3P, 5-6 FT), 4 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 32 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 17 points (6-10 FG, 2-3 3P, 3-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 34 minutes
*Jared Jeffries*: 15 points (7-8 FG, 1-2 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 32 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.29.04 - Pistons 107, Wizards 105* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 30 points (11-20 FG, 1-2 3P, 7-7 FT), 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 6 steals, 2 blocks, 46 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 34 points (12-19 FG, 5-9 3P, 5-6 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 43 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 16 points (8-19 FG), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 33 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.31.04 - Celtics 108, Wizards 103* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 33 points (13-20 FG, 6-6 3P, 1-2 FT), 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 37 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 29 points (13-28 FG, 2-4 3P, 1-1 FT), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 39 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 13 points (5-11 FG, 3-3 FT), 6 rebouns, 1 assist, 3 steals, 1 block, 29 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.2.05 - Wizards 104, Hawks 101* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Juan Dixon*: 15 points (6-10 FG, 3-4 3P), 2 rebounds, 2 assists, 14 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 17 points (7-15 FG, 1-4 3P, 2-4 FT), 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 30 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 19 points (6-14 FG, 1-3 3P, 6-7 FT), 12 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.4.05 - Wizards 112, Nets 88* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 33 points (12-22 FG, 2-6 3P, 7-9 FT), 3 rebounds, 7 assists, 5 steals, 1 block, 42 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 20 points (6-13 FG, 3-8 3P, 5-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 steals, 37 minutes
*Jarvis Hayes*: 19 points (7-13 FG, 3-4 3P, 3-3 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 34 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.6.05 - Wizards 107, Sonics 96* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 27 points (7-20 FG, 2-7 3P, 11-11 FT), 7 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 42 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 21 points (6-15 FG, 1-4 3P, 8-10 FT), 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 46 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 19 points (8-20 FG, 2-3 3P, 1-2 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 steals, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.8.05 - Wizards 117, Timberwolves 114* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 40 points (13-26 FG, 3-9 3P, 11-12 FT), 1 rebound, 4 assists, 2 steals, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 28 points (9-18 FG, 2-4 3P, 8-9 FT), 11 rebounds, 8 assists, 1 steal, 43 minutes
*Jared Jeffries*: 13 points (5-6 FG, 3-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 37 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.12.05 - Wizards 104, Blazers 100* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 26 points (10-20 FG, 1-3 3P, 5-7 FT), 5 rebounds, 9 assists, 6 steals, 42 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 26 points (11-16 FG, 4-8 3P), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 38 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 13 points (5-6 FG, 3-6 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 blocks, 35 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.14.05 - Wizards 105, Bucks 103* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 23 points (5-14 FG, 1-3 3P, 12-14 FT), 3 rebounds, 8 assists, 5 steals, 41 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 22 points (9-18 FG, 1-2 3P, 3-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 4 steals, 1 block, 44 minutes
*Juan Dixon*: 13 points (5-5 FG, 3-3 FT), 5 assists, 1 steal, 13 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.15.05 - Wizards 108, Suns 103* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Juan Dixon*: 26 points (10-13 FG, 3-4 3P, 3-3 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 4 steals, 26 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 22 points (8-20 FG, 6-6 FT), 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 43 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 26 points (6-23 FG, 2-9 3P, 12-14 FT), 7 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.17.05 - Spurs 101, Wizards 73* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Jarvis Hayes*: 27 points (10-20 FG, 5-7 3P, 2-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 steals, 32 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Juan Dixon*: 10 points (4-10 FG, 1-3 3P, 1-1 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 26 minutes
*Etan Thomas*: 7 points (3-6 FG, 1-2 FT), 2 rebounds, 23 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.18.05 - Mavericks 137, Wizards 120* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 43 points (11-23 FG, 6-10 3P, 15-18 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 42 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Juan Dixon*: 19 points (8-20 FG, 1-5 3P, 2-3 FT), 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals, 1 block, 43 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 27 points (8-17 FG, 11-11 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 40 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.21.05 - Wizards 118, Raptors 109* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Juan Dixon*: 26 points (11-16 FG, 4-8 3P), 1 rebound, 5 assists, 2 steals, 34 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 26 points (11-24 FG, 1-5 3P, 3-6 FT), 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 42 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 23 points (3-14 FG, 17-20 FT), 2 rebounds, 8 assists, 44 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.22.05 - Wizards 95, Pacers 93* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 33 points (12-26 FG, 3-8 3P, 6-10 FT), 2 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 44 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 15 points (5-7 FG, 5-8 FT), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 5 blocks, 32 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 19 points (7-18 FG, 1-2 3P, 4-5 FT), 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.24.05 - Wizards 106, Cavaliers 97* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 30 points (7-18 FG, 3-8 3P, 13-16 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block, 48 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 15 points (5-6 FG, 5-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks, 30 minutes
*Anthony Peeler*: 14 points (3-9 FG, 3-4 3P, 5-5 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, 22 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.26.05 - Wizards 117, 76ers 107* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 33 points (11-26 FG, 4-11 3P, 7-8 FT), 6 rebounds, 9 assists, 3 steals, 44 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Juan Dixon*: 22 points (6-13 FG, 2-3 3P, 8-9 FT), 1 rebound, 5 assists, 3 steals, 30 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 23 points (10-17 FG, 1-2 3P, 2-3 FT), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 38 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.28.05 - Magic 108, Wizards 101* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 28 points (12-22 FG, 1-2 3P, 3-3 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 38 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 30 points (8-22 FG, 1-6 3P, 13-18 FT), 4 rebounds, 8 assists, 4 steals, 44 minutes
*Etan Thomas*: 8 points (3-4 FG, 2-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 29 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.29.05 - Magic 103, Wizards 97* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 37 points (10-22 FG, 4-8 3P, 13-13 FT), 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 steals, 48 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Juan Dixon*: 14 points (4-10 FG, 6-7 FT), 3 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals, 25 minutes
*Etan Thomas*: 6 points (2-6 FG, 2-7 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 24 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.1.05 - Pistons 105, Wizards 96* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 21 points (8-21 FG, 3-11 3P, 2-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 8 assists, 1 steal, 43 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Jared Jeffries*: 11 points (4-10 FG, 1-2 3P, 2-2 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 4 blocks, 32 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 26 points (9-19 FG, 3-6 3P, 5-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 44 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.4.05 - Raptors 103, Wizards 100* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 30 points (12-24 FG, 1-2 3P, 5-9 FT), 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 21 points (8-13 FG, 3-5 3P, 2-2 FT), 4 assists, 28 minutes
*Jarvis Hayes*: 18 points (8-13 FG, 2-3 FT), 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 block, 42 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.5.05 - Wizards 112, Bucks 94* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 31 points (10-17 FG, 3-5 3P, 8-11 FT), 6 rebounds, 9 assists, 6 steals, 1 block, 39 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Etan Thomas*: 23 points (9-12 FG, 5-8 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 block, 30 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 13 points (5-7 FG, 3-3 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 steal, 18 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.7.05 - Wizards 108, Pacers 104* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 43 points (15-28 FG, 3-5 3P, 10-13 FT), 9 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 24 points (11-21 FG, 2-6 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 40 minutes
*Juan Dixon*: 11 points (3-5 FG, 1-1 3P, 4-4 FT), 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 21 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.9.05 - Wizards 95, Spurs 87* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 35 points (14-24 FG, 3-6 3P, 4-5 FT), 11 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 46 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 14 points (5-6 FG, 4-6 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 blocks, 22 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 24 points (9-28 FG, 2-4 3P, 4-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, 44 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.11.05 - Wizards 94, Clippers 91* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 35 points (11-20 FG, 5-10 3P, 8-9 FT), 2 rebounds, 9 assists, 5 steals, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 13 points (5-9 FG, 3-5 FT), 9 rebounds, 2 blocks, 30 minutes
*Jarvis Hayes*: 13 points (6-8 FG, 1-1 3P), 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 35 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.12.05 - Pistons 107, Wizards 86* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 24 points (9-20 FG, 3-5 3P, 3-6 FT), 1 rebound, 5 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 35 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Etan Thomas*: 11 points (5-6 FG, 1-2 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 23 minutes
*Michael Ruffin*: 4 points (2-4 FG), 7 rebounds, 15 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.14.05 - Hornets 98, Wizards 96* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 34 points (12-29 FG, 2-12 3P, 8-9 FT), 4 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals, 1 block, 48 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 30 points (9-22 FG, 3-5 3P, 9-11 FT), 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 43 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 8 points (3-3 FG, 2-2 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, 28 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.15.05 - Rockets 123, Wizards 93* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Brendan Haywood*: 16 points (7-12 FG, 2-2 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 23 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 23 points (9-17 FG, 1-5 3P, 4-5 FT), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 38 minutes
*Jarvis Hayes*: 21 points (9-17 FG, 1-4 3P, 2-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 39 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.23.05 - Wizards 93, Grizzlies 83* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 30 points (8-20 FG, 1-3 3P, 13-13 FT), 10 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 40 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 27 points (8-17 FG, 1-3 3P, 10-14 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 46 minutes
*Steve Blake*: 9 points (2-6 FG, 1-2 3P, 4-4 FT), 2 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.25.05 - Bulls 97, Wizards 90* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Brendan Haywood*: 13 points (6-8 FG, 1-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals, 2 blocks, 33 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 36 points (15-33 FG, 6-8 FT), 5 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks, 44 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 19 points (7-23 FG, 2-7 3P, 3-5 FT), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.27.05 - Kings 110, Wizards 108* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 43 points (16-32 FG, 7-11 3P, 4-7 FT), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 46 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Steve Blake*: 17 points (6-9 FG, 2-4 3P, 3-4 FT), 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 34 minutes
*Kwame Brown*: 10 points (3-7 FG, 4-8 FT), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 32 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.2.05 - Wizards 101, Rockets 98* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 31 points (11-20 FG, 3-5 3P, 6-9 FT), 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 37 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 33 points (9-20 FG, 2-8 3P, 13-16 FT), 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 43 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 12 points (5-6 FG, 2-2 FT), 9 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 31 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.4.05 - Warriors 103, Wizards 90* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 27 points (8-21 FG, 11-14 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 43 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 23 points (7-18 FG, 3-8 3P, 6-8 FT), 3 rebounds, 8 assists, 4 steals, 41 minutes
*Kwame Brown*: 9 points (4-6 FG, 1-4 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block, 23 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.5.05 - Wizards 86, Bobcats 84* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Brendan Haywood*: 22 points (8-12 FG, 6-9 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 4 blocks, 36 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Kwame Brown*: 16 points (8-16 FG), 12 rebounds, 40 minutes
*Laron Profit*: 6 points (3-5 FG), 2 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, 23 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.8.05 - Knicks 93, Wizards 83* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Brendan Haywood*: 13 points (4-8 FG, 5-6 FT), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 3 blocks, 33 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 27 points (8-21 FG, 1-4 3P, 10-12 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals, 43 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 23 points (8-24 FG, 2-8 3P, 5-7 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.13.05 - Celtics 105, Wizards 101* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Jared Jeffries*: 13 points (4-7 FG, 7-9 FT), 16 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 40 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 26 points (11-20 FG, 1-4 3P, 3-6 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 40 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 25 points (7-22 FG, 1-7 3P, 10-13 FT), 2 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 47 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.14.05 - Wizards 95, Lakers 81* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 21 points (7-23 FG, 1-7 3P, 6-8 FT), 12 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 steals, 1 block, 44 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 16 points (7-7 FG, 2-3 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 33 minutes
*Kwame Brown*: 9 points (2-5 FG, 5-9 FT), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals, 35 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.16.05 - Wizards 122, Hawks 93* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 29 points (9-15 FG, 4-6 3P, 7-10 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals, 40 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 23 points (7-18 FG, 1-3 3P, 8-9 FT), 3 rebounds, 7 assists, 6 steals, 41 minutes
*Jared Jeffries*: 14 points (6-7 FG, 2-4 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.18.05 - Bucks 99, Wizards 90* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 24 points (7-18 FG, 2-7 3P, 8-12 FT), 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 27 points (12-35 FG, 3-12 3P), 10 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 46 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 9 points (4-9 FG, 1-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 steal, 37 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.19.05 - Wizards 96, Jazz 95* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 22 points (5-16 FG, 2-5 3P, 10-12 FT), 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 41 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Steve Blake*: 15 points (5-10 FG, 5-6 3P), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 28 minutes
*Etan Thomas*: 8 points (3-5 FG, 2-2 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, 22 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.22.05 - Nuggets 127, Wizards 98* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 25 points (7-19 FG, 3-6 3P, 8-11 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 39 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Jared Jeffries*: 15 points (5-6 FG, 2-2 3P, 3-5 FT), 1 rebound, 1 steal, 1 block, 24 minutes
*Damone Brown*: 6 points (3-9 FG), 3 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 26 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.24.05 - Wizards 85, Jazz 84* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Kwame Brown*: 11 points (2-5 FG, 7-9 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 blocks, 2 steals, 31 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 29 points (10-23 FG, 3-6 3P, 6-7 FT), 3 rebounds, 6 assists, 48 minutes
*Larry Hughes*: 25 points (8-21 FG, 3-7 3P, 6-8 FT), 9 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 steals, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.25.05 - Clippers 98, Wizards 94* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 33 points (11-28 FG, 4-15 3P, 7-10 FT), 7 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 48 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 21 points (9-22 FG, 3-3 FT), 4 rebounds, 9 assists, 6 steals, 48 minutes
*Damone Brown*: 11 points (5-8 FG, 1-2 3P), 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 17 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.27.05 - Wizards 95, Sonics 94* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 31 points (12-28 FG, 2-6 3P, 5-5 FT), 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Etan Thomas*: 15 points (5-7 FG, 5-6 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 28 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 18 points (7-19 FG, 4-9 3P), 7 rebounds, 9 assists, 47 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.28.05 - Wizards 114, Blazers 106* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 28 points (11-17 FG, 1-4 3P, 5-5 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 37 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Etan Thomas*: 10 points (4-11 FG, 2-4 FT), 14 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, 31 minutes
*Larry Hughes*: 25 points (9-19 FG, 7-7 FT), 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.30.05 - Wizards 102, Hawks 99* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 36 points (11-17 FG, 3-7 3P, 11-13 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 39 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Etan Thomas*: 16 points (7-10 FG, 2-3 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 35 minutes
*Larry Hughes*: 26 points (9-17 FG, 1-3 3P, 7-8 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 steals, 45 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4.1.05 - Wizards 111, Magic 102* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 30 points (9-18 FG, 2-3 3P, 10-12 FT), 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 40 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 31 points (8-16 FG, 3-7 3P, 12-13 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 38 minutes
*Damone Brown*: 11 points (5-12 FG, 1-3 3P), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 19 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4.3.05 - Pacers 79, Wizards 76* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Kwame Brown*: 12 points (5-8 FG, 2-3 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 31 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 22 points (8-18 FG, 1-6 3P, 5-5 FT), 7 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 41 minutes
*Juan Dixon*: 8 points (3-8 FG, 2-2 FT), 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4.5.05 - Celtics 116, Wizards 108* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 43 points (9-21 FG, 4-10 3P, 21-25 FT), 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 48 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 30 points (9-18 FG, 4-5 3P, 8-8 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 37 minutes
*Michael Ruffin*: 6 points (3-4 FG), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 1 block, 19 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4.6.05 - Pistons 105, Wizards 93* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 28 points (9-17 FG, 10-11 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 5 steals, 1 block, 37 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 19 points (8-18 FG, 2-6 3P, 1-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 40 minutes
*Laron Profit*: 8 points (4-7 FG), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 15 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4.8.05 - Pacers 93, Wizards 83* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Kwame Brown*: 16 points (6-10 FG, 4-6 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, 31 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Michael Ruffin*: 2 points (1-3 FG), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 21 minutes
*Jared Jeffries*: 12 points (6-9 FG), 4 rebounds, 23 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4.9.05 - 76ers 112, Wizards 106* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 44 points (13-24 FG, 6-14 3P, 12-15 FT), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 47 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Michael Ruffin*: 6 points (3-4 FG), 9 rebounds, 2 assists, 27 minutes
*Larry Hughes*: 23 points (9-19 FG, 5-7 FT), 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 44 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4.11.05 - Wizards 119, Bucks 112* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Larry Hughes*: 23 points (9-15 FG, 5-5 FT), 8 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals, 35 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 32 points (13-19 FG, 2-3 3P, 4-4 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 40 minutes
*Kwame Brown*: 17 points (8-12 FG, 1-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4.13.05 - Wizards 93, Bulls 82* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Brendan Haywood*: 7 points (3-4 FG, 1-4 FT), 11 rebounds, 1 steal, 4 blocks, 29 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 19 points (8-19 FG, 1-2 3P, 2-2 FT), 14 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 41 minutes
*Larry Hughes*: 23 points (7-14 FG, 1-4 3P, 8-10 FT), 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 39 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4.15.05 - Wizards 119, Cavaliers 111* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 33 points (12-16 FG, 2-3 3P, 7-8 FT), 4 rebounds, 9 assists, 1 block, 46 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 21 points (9-18 FG, 3-4 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 42 minutes
*Larry Hughes*: 31 points (11-21 FG, 1-3 3P, 8-10 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 5 steals, 42 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4.17.05 - Wizards 106, Bobcats 104* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 26 points (11-18 FG, 1-1 3P, 3-4 FT), 13 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 42 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 27 points (10-21 FG, 3-10 3P, 4-6 FT), 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 42 minutes
*Larry Hughes*: 28 points (11-22 FG, 3-7 3P, 3-4 FT), 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, 46 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4.19.05 - Nets 109, Wizards 101* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Kwame Brown*: 14 points (6-13 FG, 2-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 36 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Larry Hughes*: 18 points (7-14 FG, 1-2 3P, 3-5 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 34 minutes
*Etan Thomas*: 14 points (5-8 FG, 4-6 FT), 11 rebounds, 28 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4.20.05 - Knicks 113, Wizards 105* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 25 points (9-18 FG, 3-8 3P, 4-4 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 27 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Kwame Brown*: 19 points (7-8 FG, 5-8 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 29 minutes
*Etan Thomas*: 13 points (6-11 FG, 1-5 FT), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 38 minutes


----------

